# Forellen "mästen"



## Hirsch2030s (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
sicherlich kennen einige von Euch diese weißen 1000Liter Fäßer/Kanister auf Paletten, die die Landwirte zur Aufbewahrung von Flüssigdünger,Säuren oder Vitaminpräparaten benutzen.
Ich wollte damit folgendes machen:
Oben aufschneiden und dann 5-6 Regenbogenforellen hineinsetzen (vom Züchter, so ca 300-400 Gramm), mit einer reelen Belüftungsanlage versehen und die Forellen dan mit Pellets oder Ähnlichem fett machen. So bis ca 800-1000 Gramm
Geht das?????
mfg Detlef


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Hallo Hirsch,

klar geht das!
Leider wird eine "reele" Belüftungsanlange sicherlich nicht ausreichen. Dazu brauchst du eine effektive Wasserkühlung, so etwas gibts durchaus für aquaristische Zwecke! Natürlich darfst Du eine hochkemplexe Filteranlage nicht vergessen, da Du ja mästen willst - überiggebliebenes Futter und Ausscheidungen müssen gründlichst herausgefiltert werden!

Solltest Du all diese Punkte beherzigen (ich hab bestimmt noch was vergessen), wird dies Unterfangen möglich sein... nur es wird sich immer um Tierquälerei handeln - egal wie Du das anstellst!

Vergiß das mal ganz schnell, auch im Hinblick auf die Anschaffungskosten der benötigten Technik.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Moin Hirsch
Erstmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Ein hältern von ein paar Forellen ist bei entsprechenden Temperaturen und Belüftung sicher in solch einem Behälter für einige Tage zu machen aber das mit dem mästen kannst du gleich wieder vergessen....

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Hirsch2030s (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

So,für ein paar Tage also nur !!!????? Und wie halten die Fische es dann beim Züchter in diesen blauen Kunststoffwannen monatelang aus??? Ist doch nichts anderes, und vom WAsserinhalt sind die auch um die 1000 Liter groß, außerdem tummeln sich beim Züchter einige Fische auf diesem engen Raum........(so 40-80Stk.)


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Hirsch,

der Züchter verfügt in der Regel über durchstömendes, sauerstoffreiches, kühles Frischwasser - und ab gewissen Größen der Fische werden die auch umgesetzt...

Tut mir leid, das kannste vergessen... 
Okay, der Züchter tuts manchmal auch nicht, aber so ein bißchen artgerechte Haltung sollte doch eigentlich immer sein, oder#h

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

@Hirsch
Vor allem weiß der Züchter, im Gegensatz zu dir, was er da tut und wie viel er den Fischen zumuten kann...
Eine industriemäßige Mästung erfordert eine Menge Erfahrung.

#h


----------



## crazyFish (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

mal abgesehen davon, dass ich der ganzen Sache sehr kritisch gegenüber stehe mal die Frage: Warum?

Willst du die Mastforellen hinterher verzehren, angeln oder...? Nur so aus Interesse gefragt.


----------



## Hai-Happen (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*



crazyFish schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass ich der ganzen Sache sehr kritisch gegenüber stehe mal die Frage: Warum?
> 
> Willst du die Mastforellen hinterher verzehren, angeln oder...? Nur so aus Interesse gefragt.


 
|good: das Würde mich aber auch interessieren!

Halte auch nichts von dieser Art der Hälterung#d!


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

vergiss das am besten ganz schnell wieder.............


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Haltungsform arg fragwürdig wäre - würden solche Fische geschmacklich sicher auch keine Asuzeichnung bekommen. Bei derlei eingeschränkten Bewegungsmöglichkeiten, dürfte sich viel fett- aber wenig Muskelgewebe bilden. Die Folge wären dann fettige, schwabbelige Forellenfilets... :v


----------



## crazyFish (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Haltungsform arg fragwürdig wäre - würden solche Fische geschmacklich sicher auch keine Asuzeichnung bekommen. Bei derlei eingeschränkten Bewegungsmöglichkeiten, dürfte sich viel fett- aber wenig Muskelgewebe bilden. Die Folge wären dann fettige, schwabbelige Forellenfilets... :v



Mein Gedanke darum fragte ich mich ja auch nach dem Verwendungszweck. Außerdem gibt es doch bestimmt Züchter die auch grösser Exemplare verkaufen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Besorg dir zumindest ein Langstrombecken mit einer vernünftigen Länge und Tiefe, nehmen wir mal 6 Meter Länge, 1,5 Meter Breite, 1 Meter Tiefe. Die kannst du von diversen Händlern beziehen (Aquatech, FIAP, usw. ). Dazu dann noch nen Mehrkammerfilter mit UV-Strahler und nen Wasserbelüfter, am besten so dass eine Strömung geschaffen wird (Gibts von Linn ganz gute), sodass die Forellen sich auch bewegen müssen und nicht verfetten. Dann kannst du es sicher mal mit 50 Forellen probieren, aber auch nicht mehr, da du kein frisches Wasser hast. Dass das Becken am besten enigegraben wird und im Schatten stehen sollte, versteht sich von selbst, da Forellen kaltes Wasser benötigen. 

Lass es trotzdem sein. Ohne frisches Wasser schmecken die Fische schnell tranig und modderig. Du müsstest sie vorm Verkauf noch drei Wochen in frischem Wasser halten, um den Geschmack weg zu bekommen...

Also aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sich Guppies ganz gut in solchen Behältern züchten lassen (Also im Sommer).
Setz 10 Guppies ein und am Ende des Sommers hast du an die 2000.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Also aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sich Guppies ganz gut in solchen Behältern züchten lassen (Also im Sommer).
> Setz 10 Guppies ein und am Ende des Sommers hast du an die 2000.
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Mollys auch:m


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Mollys auch:m


 

schwertträger ebenfalls.......


----------



## Forellenzemmel (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Mollys auch:m


 
Na ich weiß nicht,

die heutigen Black Mollys sind keine problemlosen Fischchen mehr wie früher. Durch gezielte (?) Kreuzung sind die völlig überzüchtet und schwer anfällig. Gilt überigens auch für Guppys, bei den extrem farbenreichen Varianten haben selbst Aquaristikhändler Probleme. Ohne technische Aufrüstung könnte Hirsch selbst die wohl nicht erfolgreich mästen...

Aber Spaß beiseite, "diese weißen 1000 Liter Fässer/Kanister auf Paletten, die die Landwirte zur Aufbewahrung von Flüssigdünger, Säuren und Vitaminpräparaten benutzen" eignen sich wohl besonders für einen Zweck sehr gut: _Nämlich zur Aufbewahrung von Flüssigdünger, Säuren und Vitaminpräparaten!_

@ Hirsch,
Wenn Du so Teile über hast und partout verwenden willst, mach doch folgendes: Halb durchschneiden (geht prima mit der Flex) und dann bis Bodenkante schön einbudeln. Kies (gewaschenen!) auf den Grund, ein paar Steine dazu, eine Staude Schilf und eventuell noch ne kleinblättrige Teichrose! Wasser marsch und dann gar nichts mehr machen, außer bei extremer Verdunstung mal ein bißchen Wasser nachfüllen, meist reicht aber der Regen völlig aus. Da wird sich dann ohne jedes Zutun ein kleines Gartenteichbiotop bilden -ist doch auch schon was, oder? Und im zweiten Jahr könnte man über den Besatz von Stichlingen nachdenken.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bandito (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Ich sehe da ebenfalls keinen Sinn drin der den Aufwand rechtfertigen würde. Du bräuchtest für 5-6 Forellen eine gewaltige Filteranlage zzgl. UV-Brenner und müßtest regelmässig einen Wasserwechsel machen. Allein von der Kostenseite her wäre es günstiger entsprechende Forellen von Feinkost-Käfer liefern zu lassen...

Die Idee mit einem Miniteich im Garten habe ich überings schon länger... Ich würde dazu ein 90l-Speißfaß nehmen und es später evtl. mit Endler-Guppys besetzen. Die vermehren sich bei mir im 54l-AQ wie verrückt...


----------



## Kelli (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen*

Hallo 
Ich habe da mal son paar fragen an euch.
Ich habe heute meinen Teich ca 350m³ groß neu aus baggern lassen. Jetzt möchte ich da forellen rein setzten,was für pumpen muss ich da haben?
Wie heissen diese pumpen die immer auf diesen Forellenteich rum schwimmen?
ach übrigens der teich is nun an der tiefsten stelle ca. 6m tief, reicht das?
freue mich über eure antworten
gru?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Diese Pumpen heißen Belüfter !
Ob du lüfter brauchst kommt auf deinem Gewässerzulauf und deiner Wasserchemie an.


----------



## Kelli (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Danke 
Und wo kann ich so welche bekommen?
Kann mir wer einen Link schiken ?
wäre echt super
Danke


----------



## Patrick Martin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen "mästen"*

Belüfter bekommst du am besten vom
Hersteller selbst, in dem Fall wäre es 
die Firma "Linn"

http://www.linn-geraetebau.de/

gruß
patrick


----------

